# Macbeth - Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard version



## Nameback (Jun 8, 2015)

Guys. This looks incredible. Apparently it was nominated for the Palme d'Or at Cannes, and early reviews from there are quite positive. The director is very acclaimed in Australia but I've never seen any of his stuff. Still, Fassbender and Cotillard look _incredible_ and the visuals are stunning so I'll be there on opening day in the U.S. (whenever they decide that will be). 

Interestingly, Fassbender and Cotillard will also be starring in the Assassin's Creed movie, directed by the same guy. So, if this is great, maybe that means we'll get the first ever good videogame movie?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgH_OnrYlCk


----------



## Cambra (Aug 21, 2015)

There are some very good cinematic Macbeths out there the Orson Welles and Roman Polanski versions spring to mind...

Plus Kurosawa's Throne of Blood...

Standards are set high but let's see what this is like....


----------



## thedarknessrising (Sep 1, 2015)

This gave me a sort of _Braveheart_ vibe. I'm really excited to see how this movie is gonna be. I loved Sir Patrick Stewart's modern day retelling of this, but going back to the roots of the tale will be fun.


----------

